# Tonina/Eriocaulon Layout



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I need your help.
Can you share some pics of the Tonina and/or Eriocualon aquascape?

Thanks


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Check my thread on PT.

Mrbelvedere has a new ADA tank - The Planted Tank Forum

The first pic is of my one month old ADA tank.

I think it's a standard dutch style. Toninas/tall Eriocaulons (like setaceum) in the back, shorter erios in the front/mid. There are other rare plants in there, like Murdannia sp. "Red", Lindernia sp. "Indian", etc.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's a nano tank I did once upon a time.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Aaron, would you give some more info on this set up? Did you do CO2, light level, and filter type? Thanks David


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

David - the filter can be seen in the left back corner. It's one of those red sea HOB nano filters. DIY CO2 on this one w/ a bell type diffuser. Lighting was one overdriven 28 watt PC bulb.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome looking nano AaronT!


what is that on the left side?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> awesome looking nano AaronT!
> 
> what is that on the left side?


Which one? The red one is Ludwigia inclinata verticillata var. 'Pantanal'


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That's a fantastic look nano there Aaron. 

Any specs on it that you can remember? I have some Tonina and it isn't doing very well at all.....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Burks said:


> That's a fantastic look nano there Aaron.
> 
> Any specs on it that you can remember? I have some Tonina and it isn't doing very well at all.....


Soft water man...the softer the better. That tank had ADA soil and the KH was next to nil.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Which one? The red one is Ludwigia inclinata verticillata var. 'Pantanal'


yes the red one, thanks!


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice Aaron.
Keep them coming guys. Doesn't have to be your tank, just borrowed pictures will do. I just need to get some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm also looking for some aquascaping ideas with eriocaulon. I find my Thailand hard to "fit in" to my aquascape.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

here is a pic of mine

Eriocaulon sp. Thailand smack dab in the middle
and to the left really small is Eriocaulon sp. mini


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice use of Thailand there!


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

I would be interested to see Eriocaulons effectively used in an aquascape. They seem out of place in every 'scape I've seen with them. 

I see them as "specimen", rather than layout, plants, but I'm eager to have someone change this view.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

windfish said:


> I would be interested to see Eriocaulons effectively used in an aquascape. They seem out of place in every 'scape I've seen with them.
> 
> I see them as "specimen", rather than layout, plants, but I'm eager to have someone change this view.


And Windfish stabs Oregon aqua in the hart. LOL just kidding.

When i got the Thailand it cost me $30 (i like it so much i say it was worth it) and i wanted it front and center so i could see it! it cost more than any other plant i have ever purchased in fact i have scaped whole tanks for less.So I can absolutely see where the plant can become a specimen over a scapeing element. By the time my mistake was pointed out to me it was to late for me to move it as it had rooted and is growing. so i have spent my time trying to make it look like its a scape not a specimen. In fact by wed. I think i will have what i need to tie it in and make it look like a complete scape so check back in wed or thur and i will post a new pic. :rain: or shine

Jeremy :der:


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice nano aaron what is that a 5.5 gallon?


----------

